# Key Programming



## CruzeTOwn (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought the car from my insurance company and did not get a key. So, I paid GM for the key code and had a locksmith cut a new GM key, which came with an OEM FOB. I verified the FOB is the correct part number with my GM dealership. So, I did the 3-10 minute key cycle procedure after having it cut and the car started then died after about 1 minute. 

Curious if under these circumstance as to whether or not I have properly added the key I purchased for the car. I keep getting the message "Service Theft Deterrent System" message from info center. Some people are telling me it has to be programmed still. Puzzled...if anyone can take the mystery out of this for me I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The ignition switch currently has a security code programmed into it.
For a replacement key to program, the ORIGINAL key must be present......otherwise a security feature wouldn't be much security now would it?
The process involves starting the car with the original key, shutting it off, inserting the replacement key and cycling it three times.

Since you do not have the original key you must have a dealer perform the programming using MDS......make certain you have proof of ownership available to the dealer.

Rob


----------

